# Cat shelter in New Bedford, MA



## Sable (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone looking for a new kitty may be interested in the cat shelter I work at in New Bedford, MA. It's called Habitat for Cats; it's a nonprofit, no-kill shelter. Right now there are over 60 cats there. It's a free-roam shelter: the entire house belongs to the cats and no one lives there. There are volunteers with the cats 14 hours per day, every day of the year. There are cats with feline AIDS, diabetes, kidney failure and other diseases: it is very expensive to keep the shelter running.

The cats are all socialized although there are quite a few victims of neglect and abuse. The shelter takes any cat without a home: year-round, kittens are left without food, water, and litter on the porch.

All of these kitties need new homes, and many breeds and are available. Cats of all ages are available, from two weeks of age all the way to fourteen years. All cats older than two months are spayed or neutered; the shelter covers the cost of vaccinations and initial flea treatments before cats are brought into the shelter (there is a quarantine room for cats that have not yet been treated).


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey, Sable, that's sounds like an awesome shelter. Do they have a website?


----------

